# Cursor is frozen



## skkye (Aug 18, 2011)

All of a sudden my cursor stopped and I can't get it working. I tried pressing the button in the upper right which always does a Forced Quit but that didn't work either. The Return key also does not work nor any other. Can anyone help me figure this out? Thank you!


----------



## skkye (Aug 18, 2011)

The button I pressed in the upper right is the On-Off button.

Thanks.


----------



## skkye (Aug 18, 2011)

Went to step 6:  http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2298

It hadn't worked for three hours, but I finally got it working.


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 18, 2011)

Push and HOLD the power button until the screen goes totally black.  Wait 5-10 seconds and then power up.

BTW: that is NOT a "On-Off" button.  You should always go to "Shut Down" in the Apple menu.  Use the above method only when all else fails.


----------

